# RIP Breeze



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lost my lovely girl, she stole a box of paracetemol and her immune system was affected badly - she was only 4


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

OH no, hope you ok julie xxxxx rip breeze


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

im so so sorry for your loss


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

Run free Breeze, such a beautiful girl, never be another one like you


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

So sorry for your loss Julie. How terribly sad. 

R.I.P BREEZE XXXX


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear this...run free breeze xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

She was a special girl who now lived with friends of mine as she didnt like being in kennels and was a real people dog, so she was retired from the show ring to go and live the life as she really wanted - but she managed to get on the worktops and onto the mediciine shelf and helped herself - they did as much as they could for her and she has had another year after taking them but they eventually broke down her internal organs  so she was pts to save any suffering


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

so so sorry julie, she was gorgeous...


----------



## Sasha'smum (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh my, this is terribly sad  RIP Breeze

((((((HUGS)))))

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Breeze is in the photo above (tinytashi) it is the one that Louise did quite some time ago she is pictured with her dad


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awww, how sad  poor Breeze, run free xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Saddened to read of the loss of this beautiful dog!
Run free at the bridge Breeze
regards
DT


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Thats awful what a beautiful girl she was to
RIP Breeze


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss, run free breeze you beautiful girl x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry julie......RIP Breeze and run free at rainbow bridge xxx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im sorry to hear about such a tragedy of such a wonderful animal
breeze was so young to loose her life,
but she will be free at rainbow bridge with all the others,
R.I.P. Breeze


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh Julie how sad, i'm so sorry that such a tragedy has happend.My thoughts are with you,breeze was such a beautiful dog.xxxxxx*


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Such a tradgedy. RIP Breeze xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Tashi 

Beautiful girl run free xx


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

tashi said:


> Lost my lovely girl, she stole a box of paracetemol and her immune system was affected badly - she was only 4


What today????

Oh my goodness you must be devastated was it sudden?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

So sorry julie for your loss.. chin up petal xxx

R.I.P breeze xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sweet dream's breeze. x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so sorry to hear this sad news Breeze was Beautiful. R.I.P Breeze x


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

So sorry Ju 
You tried everything but the damage was done, her legacy lives on 

Rach x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Run free at the bridge Breeze, so sorry for your loss Tashi.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Lost my lovely girl, she stole a box of paracetemol and her immune system was affected badly - she was only 4


OMG, I know exactly how you feel since something similar happened to our little rescue cat Melody.

Sending you a big cyber hug xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry that you have lost Breeze in such a sad way but i hope this will help remind people to never take chances with pets and tablets always lock them away its better to be safe then sorry. 

R.I.P Breeze xxxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> I am so sorry that you have lost Breeze in such a sad way but i hope this will help remind people to never take chances with pets and tablets always lock them away its better to be safe then sorry.
> 
> R.I.P Breeze xxxx


How right you are DK although Breeze actually had them from the medicine chest they found her on the worktop how she got up there I dont know and how she opened the door  but yes they now have moved the medicines to the bathroom and they are kept under lock and key. Unfortunately didnt help poor Breeze


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tashi said:


> How right you are DK although Breeze actually had them from the medicine chest they found her on the worktop how she got up there I dont know and how she opened the door  but yes they now have moved the medicines to the bathroom and they are kept under lock and key. Unfortunately didnt help poor Breeze


its really sad but lets just hope Breeze has helped save other dogs lives through this terrible accident. I for one have now made sure all medication is well away from animals.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

*So sorry, she looked lovely, and so young!*


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

So sorry Tashi. Run free little breeze. She was a stunning looking dog


----------

